# Boston D.O.B. 3/17/13



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, Boston is our new addition to the family. He is 8 weeks old tomorrow and is just a wonderful, and lovable GSD, with some really sharp teeth, lol. Here are a few pics of his first week at home.


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

,,,


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

'''


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just adorable, make sure to take lots of pictures, they grow so fast. congratulations on your new sharp addition, lol


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

///


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL, sharp teeth, indeed

Handsome little guy:wub:


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

!!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

very cute pup..can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the under the couch and after the bath pictures. Hope he realizes he won't always fit under there. It took Pyrate a few knocks on the head to realize he had grown too much to fit under the coffee table.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome little guy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Boston is 8 weeks old and is a smart and fun little guy.
He has been doing really well with potty training. A couple accidents here and there but he is very consistent. He is really starting to blend in and play with our other 2 dogs Guinness(m 10) and Lucy(f 4) who are teacup poodles. Guinness is having fun bossing Boston around and Boston really loves play with Lucy.


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Boston with Lucy.


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

This is Guinness(Silver and has been all his life) and Lucy(Black and the instigator 99.999% of the time, lol)


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations from Marlborough.
Cute pup.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Adorable!!! Enjoy that puppy breath and that puppy belly!!


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Very cute puppy! 
Where did Boston come from?


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, we got Boston from a breeder in Phillipston, Ma.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty Boy !!! Get the pics now. They grow like weeds


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone, it's been a while and Boston has been growing like crazy. At 8 1/2 months he weighs about 110. He's been a great puppy, and we all love him like crazy


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Scorask said:


> Hi Everyone, it's been a while and Boston has been growing like crazy. At 8 1/2 months he weighs about 110. He's been a great puppy, and we all love him like crazy


 He is a handsome boy! Great looking GSD


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

,,,


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

'''


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

"""


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Not that it matters. What is up with the shaved spot on his front left leg?


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot. He truly is such a great dog, and beautiful also. I had him fixed so that was where his IV was placed.


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Last but not least, here he is keeping an eye on things


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Scorask said:


> Thanks a lot. He truly is such a great dog, and beautiful also. I had him fixed so that was where his IV was placed.


That is what I thought, I was just wondering. Sorry to be Nebby


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow what a handsome dog!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Latest update, Boston weighed in at 127.5lbs at his annual check up 2 months ago. At 14 months he is 135lbs and solid as a rock. I keep hearing people tell me he is the biggest German Shepard the have ever seen lol. He really is a big boy. But he is a very gentle big boy thankfully


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oof! THAT is one good looking fella! Wow. :wub:


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like he has made himself at home pretty darn quick!!!!!!  Bundle of Love!!!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous dog!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, and your daughter is adorable, look at those curls


----------



## Scorask (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you all, Boston truly is a great dog and she is definitely his bff lol


----------

